# Welcher Luftdruck beim Zanderangeln???



## Carp-Riots (20. August 2009)

ahoi jungs und mäddels,
wie sehen eure erfahrungen aus?wie schäzt ihr denn luftdruck ein wenn es um aktivität der zander geht ich will samstag starten und da es freitag gewittern soll wollt ich mal ins weite rund fragen was am besten ist steigend sinkend oder gleicher luftdruck...


----------



## antonio (20. August 2009)

*AW: Welcher Luftdruck beim Zanderangeln???*

konstanter druck aber keine regel ohne ausnahme und viele andere faktoren kommen hinzu.

antonio


----------



## fishcatcher99 (20. August 2009)

*AW: Welcher Luftdruck beim Zanderangeln???*

Hi,
Stimmt der Luftdruck sollte nur konstand bleiben#h


----------



## serge7 (20. August 2009)

*AW: Welcher Luftdruck beim Zanderangeln???*

Mittlerweile halte ich das mit der Luftdruck-Abhängigkeit von Zandern fast für Humbug.

Ich habe bei allen Bedingungen den Luftdruck betreffend Zander gefangen. Der Unterschied ist nur gewesen, daß die Plätze (Standplätze) der Fische unterschiedlich waren/sind.

Also mal ein Beispiel: Zander sind bei steigendem Luftdruck u.U. an anderen Plätzen zu fangen als bei fallendem Luftdruck.


----------



## antonio (20. August 2009)

*AW: Welcher Luftdruck beim Zanderangeln???*



serge7 schrieb:


> Mittlerweile halte ich das mit der Luftdruck-Abhängigkeit von Zandern fast für Humbug.
> 
> Ich habe bei allen Bedingungen den Luftdruck betreffend Zander gefangen. Der Unterschied ist nur gewesen, daß die Plätze (Standplätze) der Fische unterschiedlich waren/sind.
> 
> Also mal ein Beispiel: Zander sind bei steigendem Luftdruck u.U. an anderen Plätzen zu fangen als bei fallendem Luftdruck.



wie gesagt keine regel ohne ausnahmen.und als humbug würde ich es nicht bezeichnen.
es gab auch schon tröts hier, wo dies begründet wurde.
übrigens nicht nur zander reagieren auf schwankende luftdrücke.
ach so noch was führst du ein fangbuch mit luftruckangaben, daß du behaupten kannst,das ist humbug mit dem luftdruck?

antonio


----------



## serge7 (20. August 2009)

*AW: Welcher Luftdruck beim Zanderangeln???*



antonio schrieb:


> wie gesagt keine regel ohne ausnahmen.und als humbug würde ich es nicht bezeichnen.
> es gab auch schon tröts hier, wo dies begründet wurde.
> übrigens nicht nur zander reagieren auf schwankende luftdrücke.
> 
> antonio


 
Ja....es gibt viele Trööts und es wird viel, ja sehr viel geschrieben. In Angelzeitschriften findet man auch immer nur die gleiche Propaganda.

Ich berichte einzig aus meiner eigenen Erfahrung, und die sagt etwas anderes. Deswegen und weil ich weiß wie in Zeitschriften Dinge aus Marketinggründen platziert werden, und wie teilweise unwahre Dinge verbreitet werden ohne zu prüfen (und das weiß ich aus erster Hand!), bin ich der Meinung daß das mit dum Luftdruck (fast) als "Humbug" zu bezeichnen ist.

Der Luftdruck wird von vielen gerne mal als Ausrede benutzt wenn mal kein Fisch beisst. Macht man sich aber mal die Mühe und schreibt kontinuierlich seine Fänge und die herrschenden Bedingungen auf, kommt man womöglich zu einem ganz anderen Schluß als das, was vermeintlich ständig propagiert wird...


----------



## Nobbi 78 (21. August 2009)

*AW: Welcher Luftdruck beim Zanderangeln???*

Hallo,
Ich bin auch der Meinung das der Luftdruck konstant sein sollte, dann beisst der Zander am besten. Ob Hoch oder Tiefdruck ist nicht so wichtig.Weiterhin habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht das leicht sinkender Luftdruck beim Zanderangeln immer noch besser ist als steigender Luftdruck (bei den meisten anderen Fischarten läufts besser bei steigenden Luftdruck) Die besten Erfolge hatte ich wenn der Luftdruck über paar Tage konstant blieb.
Aber wie schon gesagt Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel.


----------



## antonio (21. August 2009)

*AW: Welcher Luftdruck beim Zanderangeln???*



serge7 schrieb:


> Ja....es gibt viele Trööts und es wird viel, ja sehr viel geschrieben. In Angelzeitschriften findet man auch immer nur die gleiche Propaganda.
> 
> Ich berichte einzig aus meiner eigenen Erfahrung, und die sagt etwas anderes. Deswegen und weil ich weiß wie in Zeitschriften Dinge aus Marketinggründen platziert werden, und wie teilweise unwahre Dinge verbreitet werden ohne zu prüfen (und das weiß ich aus erster Hand!), bin ich der Meinung daß das mit dum Luftdruck (fast) als "Humbug" zu bezeichnen ist.
> 
> Der Luftdruck wird von vielen gerne mal als Ausrede benutzt wenn mal kein Fisch beisst. Macht man sich aber mal die Mühe und schreibt kontinuierlich seine Fänge und die herrschenden Bedingungen auf, kommt man womöglich zu einem ganz anderen Schluß als das, was vermeintlich ständig propagiert wird...



das hat auch nix mit propagieren zu tun.
außerdem sollte man es auch nicht nur auf den luftdruck reduzieren. alle anderen faktoren, die da noch einfluß haben sollte man eben nicht außer acht lassen,ob das nun geographische, wetterbedingte, wasserstandsbedingte usw sind .

antonio


----------



## Kev (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Welcher Luftdruck beim Zanderangeln???*

Kennt ihr eigentlich ´ne gute Homepage, über die man den Luftdruck ermitteln kann? Bin bisher noch nicht fündig geworden…;+

… und was ist eigentlich konstanter Luftdruck? Ist eine Veränderung von 5, 10 oder 20 ausschlaggebend?


----------



## Pfandpirat (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Welcher Luftdruck beim Zanderangeln???*



Kev schrieb:


> Kennt ihr eigentlich ´ne gute Homepage, über die man den Luftdruck ermitteln kann? Bin bisher noch nicht fündig geworden…;+



http://www.wetter.com

-> Wettervorhersage für den Ort deiner Wahl
-> Rückblick 
-> Im Pull-Down-Menue "Luftdruck" auswählen
-> Zeitraum von - bis einstellen 
-> Fertig



Kev schrieb:


> … und was ist eigentlich konstanter Luftdruck? Ist eine Veränderung von 5, 10 oder 20 ausschlaggebend?



Da würden mich die Meinungen auch mal interessieren.


----------



## er2de2 (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Welcher Luftdruck beim Zanderangeln???*

Der Rückblick ist schon sehr interessant, da ich meine Touren planen muss, ist für mich ein Ausblick interessanter. Unter...
http://www.windfinder.com/forecast/ zu finden, allerdings neben anderen Wetterdaten in einer Tabelle(siehe Pic!), auch als Superforecast möglich und nicht so schön grafisch wie bei wetter.com.



> … und was ist eigentlich konstanter Luftdruck? Ist eine Veränderung von 5, 10 oder 20 ausschlaggebend?


 
Das ist ja mal ne richtig gute Frage!
Was ist konstant bzw.ab wann eine Luftdruckschwankung viel? ... und ... 
Wann wirkt sich das auf das Beißverhalten aus?


----------



## Nobbi 78 (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Welcher Luftdruck beim Zanderangeln???*



Kev schrieb:


> … und was ist eigentlich konstanter Luftdruck? Ist eine Veränderung von 5, 10 oder 20 ausschlaggebend?



Das ist ne gute Frage!
Ich würde sagen das es schon ab 5 hPa ausschlaggebend ist.
Eine abweichung von 20 hPa ist schon eine sehr starke Luftdruckänderung!


----------



## Parasol (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Welcher Luftdruck beim Zanderangeln???*

Hallo,

mein physikalisches Verständnis sagt mir, dass der Luftdruck an der Wasseroberfläche endet. Ein Fisch verspürt nur den Wasserdruck und kann durch Verändern der Standtiefe seine Bedingungen suchen.

Wenn sich der Luftdruck aber mit dem Wasserdruck addiert, bewirkt das, dass der Fisch je nach LDr. einige cm höher oder tiefer steht. Da er aber seine Bedingungen aussuchen kann, glaube ich nicht, dass der LDr. Auswirkungen auf das Beissverhalten hat.


----------



## HardcoreFlyfisher (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Welcher Luftdruck beim Zanderangeln???*

Ich bevorzuge für die Zanderfischerei auch konstanten Luftdruck über mehrere Tage.

@Parasol
Der Luftdruck addiert sich mit den Wasserdruck.


Viele Grüße
Stephan


----------



## Boendall (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Welcher Luftdruck beim Zanderangeln???*



serge7 schrieb:


> Ja....es gibt viele Trööts und es wird viel, ja sehr viel geschrieben. In Angelzeitschriften findet man auch immer nur die gleiche Propaganda.
> 
> Ich berichte einzig aus meiner eigenen Erfahrung, und die sagt etwas anderes. Deswegen und weil ich weiß wie in Zeitschriften Dinge aus Marketinggründen platziert werden, und wie teilweise unwahre Dinge verbreitet werden ohne zu prüfen (und das weiß ich aus erster Hand!), bin ich der Meinung daß das mit dum Luftdruck (fast) als "Humbug" zu bezeichnen ist.
> 
> Der Luftdruck wird von vielen gerne mal als Ausrede benutzt wenn mal kein Fisch beisst. Macht man sich aber mal die Mühe und schreibt kontinuierlich seine Fänge und die herrschenden Bedingungen auf, kommt man womöglich zu einem ganz anderen Schluß als das, was vermeintlich ständig propagiert wird...


 
Würd ich so mal nicht sagen, vor einem Gewitter fällt der Luftdruck. Dadurch haben es Insekten schwerer höher zu fliegen (beobachtet), kann mir das eigentlich nur damit erklären, dass sie wesentlich mehr Kraft benötigen um den Luftpolster unter den Flügeln, der ihnen den Flug ermöglicht, aufzubauen. (Hubschrauber sind ja auch nur bis zu gewissen Höhen flugfähig aus diesem Grund). <= Wenn ein "Insektologe" genaueres weiß, warum das so ist, bitte erklären, da es wie gesagt meine Vermutung aufgrund physikalischer Gesetze ist.

Hatte des öfteren vor Gewittern schon Glück, wenn ich den Köder ganz auf der Oberfläche angeboten habe.

Hat zwar nichts mit dem eigentlichen Thema Zander -> Luftdruck zu tun, aber der Luftdruck spielt meiner Meinung nach schon eine Rolle.

Nicht der Wert am Barometer, sondern wie er sich verhält (steigt er, fällt er, hält sich der Luftdruck...)


----------



## damdam05 (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Welcher Luftdruck beim Zanderangeln???*



Boendall schrieb:


> Hatte des öfteren vor Gewittern schon Glück, wenn ich den Köder ganz auf der Oberfläche angeboten habe.


 
Ích war zwar bisher noch nicht so oft vor Gewittern oder Luftdruckveränderungen angeln (vor Gewitter), aber letzte Woche war ich an zwei neuen Teichen Spinnangeln und konnte mit nur 15 Würfen (10 Würfe Teich1) einen 59cm Hecht und 54cm Zander (5 Würfe Teich2) verhaften. Da ich vorgestern auch wieder das zweite mal am Teich war und nach ca. 150 Würfen keinen Biss bekommen habe ich aber zuvor an zwei unterschiedlichen Gewässern, diese Traumquote erlangte bin ich seitdem der Meinung, das der Luftdruck/Wetter definitv eine Auswirkung auf die Fische und das Beissverhalten hat.

Wenn man es nicht ganz genau nimmt habe ich für den Hecht  nur einen Wurf gebraucht. Denn die ersten 9 Würfe haben immer nur Kraut mit sich geführt und da habe ich die Stelle gewechselt und beim ersten Wurf gleich den Hecht drangehabt.

Ich halte das nicht für Zufall. Köder war ein flachlaufender Wobbler


----------



## powerpauer (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Welcher Luftdruck beim Zanderangeln???*

Hallo Leute

Also Luft Druck hin und hier 

ich war gestand auf Zander war recht Kalt und die Wetter von gestern im Vergleich zu Heute ist ein starke unterschied 

das Ergebnis von gestern in 4 Stunden gufi Angel kein einzige biss Heute habe ich von Kumpels erfahren das die Zander mehr fach gebissen Haben |kopfkrat

Gruß Powerpauer.


----------



## Domi_br (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Welcher Luftdruck beim Zanderangeln???*



> Wenn sich der Luftdruck aber mit dem Wasserdruck addiert, bewirkt das, dass der Fisch je nach LDr. einige cm höher oder tiefer steht. Da er aber seine Bedingungen aussuchen kann, glaube ich nicht, dass der LDr. Auswirkungen auf das Beissverhalten hat.




Ich sehe das ähnlich! Wenn man bedenkt das der 

Umgebungsdruck der durch die Atmosphäre "auf uns lastet" 

ca. 1000 hPa beträgt was 1 bar entspricht.

10m Wassertiefe entsprechen ebenfalls ca. 1 bar 

Das würde bedeuten das bei einer Änderung von 10 hPa der Fisch seine Standtiefe nur um 10cm ändern müsste um wieder den gleichen Druckverhältnissen aussetzt zu sein. 

Oder anders gesagt wenn ein Fisch 1m nach oben schwimmt ändert sich damit der druck dem er ausgesetzt ist um ein vielfaches mehr als das durch Wetterumschwünge jemals der fall sein kann. 

Wenn ich einen Denkfehler mache korrigiert mich

Ich denke eher das Wetterbdingungen wie Luftdruck und co. andere Ergebnisse hervor rufen, und dadurch sich das verhalten der Fische verändert.


----------



## Boendall (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Welcher Luftdruck beim Zanderangeln???*

Soweit sogut,

aber man sollte absolut rechnen.

Umgebungsdruck ~1bar
10m Tiefe =1bar
Druck am Fisch ~2bar
Änderung von 1m Druck am Fisch ~1,9bar.

Die Frage ist in welchem Bereich ändert sich der Luftdruck?

sind wir im 0,1 sprich 100hPa Bereich oder weniger?
Mehr glaube ich nicht.

Andererseits sind einige Menschen wetterfühlig, andere nicht. Genauso können manche bei Vollmond nicht schlafen usw...

Warum sollte es bei Fischen anders sein?#c


----------



## Domi_br (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Welcher Luftdruck beim Zanderangeln???*

10 hPa entsprechen 0,01 bar.

Normalerweise ändert sich der Luftdruck innerhalb eines Tages nicht mehr als max. 20 hPa würde ich sagen.

Ich denke auch das es irgendeinen zusammen hang gibt. 
Aber das Argument der Zander könne Luftdruckschwankungen nicht über seine Schwimmblase ausgleichen weil diese nicht an den Darm angeschlossen ist, und er somit besonder Druckempfindlich ist, nicht richtig nachvollziehen.


----------



## powerpauer (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Welcher Luftdruck beim Zanderangeln???*

Hallo 

Also für mich persönlich spielt die wettre eine sehr große rolle,und bei fischen ist es auch nicht anders -:m

also zb wenn Vollmund ist sind die Raubfische nachts aktiv am tage beissen sie nicht da schon nachts wahren die aktiv bei wetter Schwankung beißen die nicht da muss die wetter ein paar tage konstant bleiben man spricht oft von 2-3 tage 

Gruß Powerpauer.


----------



## eugen 77 (16. April 2012)

*AW: Welcher Luftdruck beim Zanderangeln???*



HardcoreFlyfisher schrieb:


> Ich bevorzuge für die Zanderfischerei auch konstanten Luftdruck über mehrere Tage.
> 
> @Parasol
> Der Luftdruck addiert sich mit den Wasserdruck.
> ...


Hallo ,was ist den konstanten Luftdruck ?


----------



## Thunderstruck (16. April 2012)

*AW: Welcher Luftdruck beim Zanderangeln???*



eugen 77 schrieb:


> Hallo ,was ist den konstanten Luftdruck ?



Das heisst, das der Luftdruck nicht extrem steigt,oder fällt.
Sondern gleichbleibent ist, oder nur wenn überhaupt um wenige Einheiten schwankt.


----------



## wilhelm (16. April 2012)

*AW: Welcher Luftdruck beim Zanderangeln???*

Hallo Eugen, erst einmal willkommen im Board.

Zu deiner Frage, stabiles Wetter von mehreren Tagen somit gleichbleibener Luftdruck, sonst neigen die Zander zu "Bauchweh" und wollen nicht so recht beissen.

Hinweiser tread stammt von *15.10. 2009,*
*Aber das wissen die Zander ja nicht *

Gruß Wilhelm


----------

